# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những địa điểm hấp dẫn cho du lịch hè 2012

## thietht

Mỗi khi mùa hè đến bạn và gia đình đã lựa chọn địa điểm du lịch nào cho kỳ nghỉ của mình thật là thú vị và bổ ích ? Vậy bạn đã lựa chọn cho mình và người thân địa điểm *du lịch hè 2012* ở đâu chưa? Didau.org xin giới thiệu một vài địa điểm *du lịch hè 2012* cho du khách tham khảo:

*Sapa*

Mùa hè, lên Sapa tránh nóng thật chẳng có gì tuyệt vời hơn. Sapa cách Hà Nội 370 km, khí hậu ở đây thường mát mẻ, vào mùa hè, trời không nắng gắt còn mùa đông, nhiệt độ xuống thấp, có năm có băng tuyết chính vì thế nên đây có thể coi là nơi đi du lịch rất hợp lý cho bạn để trốn cái nóng mùa hè này.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa_


*Hạ Long*

Vịnh Hạ Long - khu di sản thiên nhiên thế giới được UNESCO công nhận nổi tiếng với những bãi biển đẹp, các khu du lịch, các di tích lịch sử... và ngày càng được nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước biết đến.  Vịnh Hạ Long tập trung dày đặc các đảo đá có phong cảnh ngoạn mục và nhiều hang động đẹp nổi tiếng.Có rất nhiều nơi khác để cho du khách đến giải trí và thưởng thức các món ăn. Khi thời tiết tốt bạn sẽ có thể đi dạo trên vịnh bằng thuyền, hay làm một tour dạo quanh nơi đây. Bạn cũng có thể bơi lội nếu bạn thích, hay khám phá những vẻ đẹp của vùng vịnh nổi tiếng này. Vậy, tại sao không tìm cơ hội để đến với vịnh Hạ Long vào những ngày hè và khám phá một Hạ Long khác bằng chính cảm nhận của mình, một Hạ Long riêng bằng mùi vị và thị giác của bạn. Lưu ý: có hai đặc sản mà bạn nhất thiết phải thưởng thức đó là chả mực và ngao hấp.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hạ Long_


*Cát Bà*

Khí hậu trên đảo Cát Bà mát mẻ, trong lành, thích hợp cho du lịch nghỉ dưỡng. Du khách có thể nghe tiếng sóng vỗ lên những bờ đá hằng đêm và tiếng gió với nhiều cung bậc ở nơi này: có tiếng gió thổi lồng lộng trên bờ đá ven biển, có tiếng gió vi vu trên đỉnh đèo, cũng lại có tiếng gió rít hoang dã, len lỏi qua những khe núi. 

Đến Cát Bà, du khách có thể thuê một chiếc tàu du lịch đi khắp vịnh Lan Hạ, ghé vào những bãi tắm lớn nhỏ thật đẹp với những cái tên ngộ nghĩnh: bãi Cát Cò, bãi Bến Bèo, bãi Cô Tiên... hoặc những hang động Trung Trang, Hoa Cương, Thiên Long để khám phá thiên nhiên kỳ thú.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Cát Bà_ 


*Nha Trang*

Nha Trang là nơi được nhiều người chọn đến nhất trong mùa hè. Với vị thế nằm giữa 2 miền, Nha Trang là điểm đến kỳ vọng của du khách miền Nam và miền Bắc. Ở Nha Trang, khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl land - Hòn Ngọc Việt rất nổi tiếng và đi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam (3km) cũng là một thử thách, trải nghiệm khá thú vị. Ngoài "đặc sản" tắm biển do có bờ biển dài và đẹp, nước biển trong, Nha Trang còn là nơi lý tưởng cho những màn lặn biển. Đi tàu đáy kính ngắm san hô, lặn biển và mặc áo phao dự tiệc nổi (rượu) trên biển là những "món" thật hấp dẫn mà du khách khó lòng bỏ qua khi du lịch biển Nha Trang.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Nha Trang_


*Đà Nẵng*

Biển Đà Nẵng đẹp và rất sạch với bãi cát mịn chạy dài. Du lịch biển Đà Nẵng, bạn có thể tranh thủ tham quan núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, làng nghề đá Non Nước. Đặc biệt, Bà Nà - Núi Chúa là một khu nghỉ mát cách trung tâm thành phố 40 km về phía Tây Nam, được ví như Đà Lạt của miền Trung.

_>> Thông tin du lịch Đà Nẵng_


*Đà Lạt*

Xa thành phố nóng nực, bụi mù, mời bạn đến Đà lạt với rừng thông, gió ngàn và mây núi... Đó là khi bạn đi thuyền qua hồ Tuyền Lâm, đến một vùng rừng thuộc khu vực Núi Voi, Đarahoa.Khu vực này khá yên lặng trong lành, rừng thông đẹp và có những khu nhà làm trên cây, bạn có thể khám phá, thậm chí đặt phòng để ở lại trong rừng. Bạn có thể đến những nhà chòi ven hồ để hoà nhịp với sự tỉnh lặng của mặt nước.

_>> Thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt_


*Huế*

Huế không chỉ nổi tiếng với một hoàng cung lộng lẫy, với một cầu Trường Tiền nên thơ, hay một lăng tẩm uy nghiêm trầm mặt, Huế còn nổi tiếng với những món ăn cung đình, những món ăn bình dân.Còn nữa, Huế cũng không thể thiếu những ngôi chùa được mệnh danh là “quốc tự” một thời như Thiên Mụ, Thánh Duyên...

Hay dòng Hương giang thơ mộng như một dãi lụa xanh nằm vắt ngang cố đô, là nguồn sáng tác cho biết bao nhà văn nhà thơ, núi Ngự Bình, đồi Vọng Cảnh...Đi xa hơn ra khỏi kinh thành ta lại hòa mình vào thiên nhiên vào những mái nhà rường cổ kính, những ngôi làng cổ như Phước Tích... nơi lưu trữ những giá trị truyền thống bao đời nay, hay chiếc cầu ngói Thanh Toàn thanh thoát.
Ngoài các giá trị vật chất ấy Huế còn mang trong mình những giá trị văn hóa tinh thần đến lạ thường: nhã nhạc cung đình đầy uy nghi, một câu hò Huế nghe lắng đọng trên dòng Hương giang...

Hãy một lần về lại với Huế để cảm nhận một cố đô yên bình, nhẹ nhàng sâu lắng, cổ kính..và được lắng nghe một giọng nói cũng rất “Huế” đâu đó vọng lại.

_>> Thông tin du lịch Huế_


*Côn Đảo*

Không bị vướng bận bởi những ý nghĩ về quá khứ, thử hôm nào đó bạn đến với Côn Đảo với hành trình của một người khám phá, thưởng thức thiên nhiên hoang dã nơi đây. Biển xanh. Và những bãi cát trắng ở Hòn Bảy Cạnh, khung cảnh hoàng hôn tuyệt vời ở Bãi Nhát, hay lên một con tàu và buông câu ở một vùng biển xanh như ngọc…

Côn Đảo thơ mộng và bình yên. Côn Đảo cũng là nơi có nhiều món hải sản tuyệt vời. Côn Đảo thích hợp với những chuyến dã ngoại và tận hưởng thiên nhiên. Có rừng núi để khám phá. Có biển để bơi lặn và khám phá một thế giới lung linh dưới đại dương.Đặc biệt, món thịt dê thả núi ở Côn Đảo chắc chắn sẽ là món mà bạn sẽ còn mơ thấy ngay cả khi đã rời xa hòn đảo ngọc này.

>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Côn Đảo


*Mũi Né*

Cách trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết 22 km về hướng Đông Bắc, ở Mũi Né ngoài tắm biển, hòa mình trong khung cảnh đẹp, bạn cón có thể tham quan làng chài thuần chất Việt Nam. Trên hành trình từ TPHCM ra Mũi Né, bạn còn có thể kế hợp thăm viếng nhà ở của Mộng Cầm - một trong những người tình của Hàn Mạc Tử (nằm tại số nhà 300 đường Trần Hưng Đạo), thăm Trường Dục Thanh - nơi Bác Hồ từng dạy học, thăm Vạn Thủy Tú, thăm Lầu Ông Hoàng, ngắm tháp Pôshanư. Đặc biệt, những đồi cát ở Mũi Né cực đẹp, rất lý tưởng cho việc chụp ảnh lưu niệm, ảnh cưới và màn trượt cát cũng vui nhộn và cực kỳ hấp dẫn.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Mũi Né_


*Phú Quốc*

Phú Quốc là hòn đảo lớn nhất của Việt Nam, cũng là đảo lớn nhất trong quần thể 22 đảo nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan, thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Đảo Phú Quốc cách thành phố Rạch Giá 120 km và cách thị xã Hà Tiên 45 km.

Được mệnh danh là Đảo Ngọc, Phú Quốc mê hoặc du khách với cảnh hoang dã của núi rừng, hùng vĩ của các thác nước, trong lành của các dòng suối, vẻ thơ mộng của những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp… tất cả như hòa quyện vào nhau như một bức tranh thủy mặc.

Đến đảo, bạn sẽ có những giây phút vô tư lự tắm tiên dưới dòng chảy của thác, cái đau không giống ai trong lần lặn bắt nhum, cảm giác thú vị khi thuê xe không cần thế chấp, hay nếu xe hết xăng, cứ thoải mái bỏ lại bên đường, sẽ có người đến lấy mà không mất mát gì.
Bạn có thể đến Phú Quốc bằng máy bay hay tàu từ Kiên Giang. Giá phòng ở đây từ 400.000 đồng/đêm. Giá các món ăn khá mắc.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc_

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhìn đã thấy mát lạnh rồi ^^
Tuyệt cú mèo

----------


## tuanhpmt

Trường tôi thuộc huyện Mỹ Tú, tỉnh Sóc Trăng. Dịp hè 2012 dự định đi tham quan tuyến Nha Trang - Đà Lạt (4 ngày 5 đêm) với số lượng người đi là 30. Quý Cty hãy gửi chương trình tuor, giá vé cho tôi tham khảo nhé.
Địa chỉ nhận: Tuanhpmt@gmail.com

----------


## thietht

> Công viên nước Hồ Tây
> 
> Địa chỉ: Phường Nhật Tân - Tây Hồ - Hà Nội


Công viên nước Hồ Tây là khu vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng thuộc địa phận phường Nhật Tân, quận Tây Hồ, Hà Nội. Toàn bộ khu công viên rộng 8,1 ha bao gồm: Công viên Nước, công viên Mặt trời mới, Trung tâm hội nghị Sen Hồng.

Nằm bên một dải Hồ Tây thơ mộng, với những sắc màu rực rỡ sôi động của các trò vui chơi giải trí hiện đại, các chương trình nghệ thuật phong phú, công viên nước Hồ Tây thực sự là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những người dân nơi đây và du khách đặc biệt là trong những ngày hè nóng bức.


*Vui chơi*

Trượt dốc có lẽ là trò chơi thú vị nhất khi đến với công viên, bao gồm dốc trượt đơn tốc độ nhanh, dốc trượt đen (trong ống) cho hai người và dốc trượt thảm với độ cao 14,5 mét sẽ đem lại cảm giác vô cùng thú vị.


Những vị khác tìm kiếm những cơn sóng lớn không cần phải ra biển bởi Công viên nước Hồ Tây có sẵn một bể bơi sâu 3 mét có thể tạo sóng với độ cao 1,2 mét. Cảm giác mạnh hơn với trò chơi đu dây nhảy xuống bể lặn sâu 3,5 mét. Những người muốn có những giây phút thư giãn có thể nằm trên phao và để dòng nước nhân tạo dài 450 mét đưa bạn đi quanh công viên, kết hợp tắm nắng và ngắm cảnh Hồ Tây phía bên ngoài.


Trẻ em được ưu tiên với một khu vực được thiết kế với các nhân vật hoạt hình hài hước và các dốc trượt màu sắc không cao. Gần đó là một loạt các hàng thức ăn và đồ uống cũng như rất nhiều các vòi phun nước bắt mắt và các bức tượng cho việc chụp ảnh.

Bên phải công viên nước là công viên Vầng Trăng với rất nhiều các trò chơi cho trẻ em và thanh niên từ các trò chơi rùng mình như tàu tốc độ cao, alpen blitz, rơi từ trên cao cho đến các trò chơi thích hợp hơn với trẻ em như lái xe ngựa, nhà bóng, hoặc lái xe điện. Tại đây, cũng có thể ngắm cảnh với một chiếc đu quay cao 60 mét, cho bạn một cái nhìn tổng thể về Hồ Tây và một phần Hà Nội.


Ngay gần công viên nước là công viên Mặt trời mới, một khu vui chơi với nhiều trò chơi thử thách hơn như đu quay khổng lồ và roller-coaster  (loại đường sắt có toa lộ thiên, những đường ngoặt gấp vá những đoạn rất dốc). Bên ngoài cả hai công viên là Nhà hàng nổi tiếng Sen Hồ Tây, chuyên các món ăn truyền thống của Việt nam đặc biệt là các món lẩu. 


*Mở cửa*

Công viên nước đóng cửa vào màu đông, công viên Vầng trăng hoạt động cả năm. Mở cửa từ 8 – 19 giờ.

*Đường đi*

Công viên các trung tâm thành phố Hà nội 7km, nếu bạn đi đường Âu cơ thì cuối đường rẽ tay trái còn đi đường Lạc Long quân thì cuối đường rẽ phải. Taxi là một phương tiên thích hợp để đi lại, bạn cũng có thể đi bẳng xe máy và xe bus.


*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Công viên nước Hồ Tây*

----------


## tuananh

Bạn có tuor đi Vinpearl land Nha trang cho gia đình 5 người không ? Báo giá cho mình với. Cảm ơn bạn

----------


## vietstyled

Bài viết rat huu ich. Thanks

----------


## nguyenlamcb1986

Phuong Phuong restaurant | Facebook
Nhà hàng Phương Phương
Địa chỉ : Số 232 đường 1-4 Trung Tâm Cát Bà
Điện thoại : 0313.888.254
Di Động : 01687.283.786
Email: nguyenlamcb1986@gmail.com

----------


## chuahuongfc

> Bạn có tuor đi Vinpearl land Nha trang cho gia đình 5 người không ? Báo giá cho mình với. Cảm ơn bạn


gia đình bác định đi vào dịp nào ak?/ có mấy trẻ em vậy ak đi từ Hà nội ak bác ?

----------


## alonedevil

Hiện tại vé vào công viên nc Hồ Tây là bao nhiêu rùi nhỉ

----------


## thietht

> Hiện tại vé vào công viên nc Hồ Tây là bao nhiêu rùi nhỉ


*Giá vé Công viên Nước 2012*
*Khách cao trên 1m35*
*Khách cao từ 1m35 trở xuống*



Ngày thường
Thứ 7, chủ nhật, ngày lễ
Ngày thường
Thứ 7, chủ nhật, ngày lễ

*Trước 17h00*
*115.000đ*
*145.000đ*
*75.000đ*
*100.000đ*

*Sau 17h00*
*Giờ giảm giá, khuyến mại còn**75.000đ*

----------


## Amp21

Toàn những nơi hấp dẫn và quyến rũ  :cuoi1:

----------


## alonedevil

Hi báo cáo bác là năm trước e cũng đi Cát Bà r. E khuyên bác đi Cát Bà đi. Bãi tắm đẹp, nước trong xanh. Ăn uống thì lên bè, ăn ngon lắm ( đắt thì k tránh được vì là tih trạng trung của biển M Bắc r) nhưng ăn trên bè rẻ hơn quán.

----------


## h20love

qua đây rồi nhưng hổng có tiền vào trong... hjxhjxx

----------


## greencanaltour42

Nha Trang, điểm đến lý tưởng cho hè 2012 với giá ưu đãi. Nếu quan tâm mời bạn truy cập website: dulichthegioi247.com hoặc liên hệ:
Liên hệ : GREENCANAL TRAVEL
Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

 Tel : 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292

 Hotonline : Mr Quyết:  0904 386 229 Hoặc Mrs Tâm: 01266 200 333

 Y/M : sieuvisa - Skype : greencanaltravel.

----------


## itdulich

Viet nam nhieu diem du lich dep qua!

----------


## dulichkinhdo123

mình chỉ thích đc đi Vinperland ở Nha Trang thôi hehe

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Công viên nước là 1 địa điểm thú vị. bài viết rất hay. Thanks.

----------

